# savage axis bolt nut



## sb1010 (Sep 2, 2016)

I am trying to disassemble the bolt on savage axis, the bolt has not been taken apart on this rifle before.  The nut behind the handle seems stuck.  Has anyone else had this problem.

Last time at the range I had  a  few FTFs and I wonder if the firing pin needs to be cleaned.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a few Savages and some of them are torqued on very tight.
Clamp the bolt  in a padded bench vice [wood blocks are OK] so the handle can't turn and crack the nut loose with a socket wrench.
If you have a cordless impact driver this may do it.


----------

